# Shrunken Head tutorial and video



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
After a long time, I've finally put the Shrunken Head tutorial together, video and all. Just in time for Halloween.

Let me know if you have any questions!

www.monstertutorials.com/shrunken

And the video:















Cheers!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you for sharing!
Super cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for showing the process. I still can't get over how real these look.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

So creepy and the heads look real..


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I started half a dozen of these last night and am experimenting with a few different faces. They are definitely turning out awesome. Way better than the Amazon add on shrunken head I bought earlier in the season.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Iniquity said:


> I started half a dozen of these last night and am experimenting with a few different faces. They are definitely turning out awesome. Way better than the Amazon add on shrunken head I bought earlier in the season.


That's awesome! Make sure to take some pics!!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's my bunch so far. My twine split pretty bad while sewing the lips on this one and I only have black burlap, which doesn't show up as well, so I'm holding off on sewing any more mouths shut for now. LOVE the eyelid affect. I left some of mine with only one eyelid. I also recycled a cat food can for the base, cutting the florist foam to fit the inside of the can. Plan on using hammered spray paint to cover both the can and the mount.

I LOVE this project. I have about a million even tinier heads I want to do this to and make a string of them to hang somewhere.

Oh and the hair is a major PITA. haha! Totally worth it.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Those are awesome! Very creepy and cool!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

elputas69 said:


> Those are awesome! Very creepy and cool!


Thank you! I just wanted to post some now that I finished them! I ended up using the black latex I got for them to paint their bases. Also figured out the easiest freakin' thing ever with the hair. You'll love this! The first one, where I said the hair is a PITA, was just strands cut off a wig. The WAY EASIER way was to cut the wig at the weave/net in the shape you need to cover the area and glue on all at once. This made finishing these guys so much easier and cleaner! Then I teased the hair. This was a human quality, kanekalon wig so the hair was not as coarse and easy to mess up as doll hair.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice! These turned out great. The bases are really cool too!


----------

